# Need advice on solicitor's consultation fees!



## Tuulia (5 Jul 2008)

Hi,
I've just made an appointment to see a Family Law solicitor at Gallagher Shatter on Tuesday. I have lots of questions to ask about marrying a non-EU national, the process of divorce in this country, and protection of my assets and my ex's assets (as we own two properties together). I want to be fully informed before I go ahead with a marriage. The solicitor is saying it will cost me €484 for this initial consultation! That is a lot of money, does anyone know if this fee is standard? A friend told me he thought €250 was the standard fee for a consultation with a solicitor.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jul 2008)

Did you not shop around?


----------



## mathepac (5 Jul 2008)

I don't believe there is any such thing as a "standard" solictors' consultation fee. IME a well-known, established, specialist practice with a good reputation can pretty much write their own ticket, whereas a new practice might be more open to a negotiated fee.

As ClubMan suggested above, maybe lift the phone and ring around, otherwise you may be in danger of being like the shopper who whinges about the price of spuds in Dunnes, but never checks Tesco, SuperValu, ALDI, etc.


----------



## dazza21ie (6 Jul 2008)

Price shouldn't be your only consideration when choosing a solicitor. By all means shop around but also enquire with others about the service they recieved.


----------



## ClubMan (7 Jul 2008)

dazza21ie said:


> Price shouldn't be your only consideration when choosing a solicitor. By all means shop around but also enquire with others about the service they recieved.


I fully agree. Get some recommendations from trusted third parties and *then* shop around on price.


----------



## Stifster (9 Jul 2008)

I don't charge enough.

Consider the value of your assets, is €484 (400 plus VAT) a lot to pay for professional advice to protect those assets and to give you the range of advice that you are seeking?


----------



## nuac (15 Aug 2008)

Gallagher Shatter are hugely experienced in family law matters.     Their advice on the what you propose to do is likely to be well worth the money.

While people talk about shopping around, legal advice is not a commodity like a pound of sugar.    In any area, law or any other area, you do need to take advice from someone who knows what they are talking about.


----------



## rmelly (15 Aug 2008)

nuac said:


> While people talk about shopping around, legal advice is not a commodity like a pound of sugar. In any area, law or any other area, you do need to take advice from someone who knows what they are talking about.


 
No different than anything really, whether it be an electrician, a plumber, tax advisor or IT consultant. Poor advice/service from any of the above could cost you you life (the former) or large amounts of money (all).


----------

